# TRS32 adjustments



## jwangelin (Dec 14, 2013)

So last night I picked up (literally) a TRS32. The previous owner says it still ran but a muffler bolt is broke off so it’s not running right. Before I dump too much money into this is there anything I need to look for on these? Is the traction control easily adjustable? I loosened the adjustment wheel and it’s still locking the axles together. 
Thanks for any advice! 
Jon











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

